# I don't like going out



## Atomicsteph (Apr 13, 2011)

I prefer to just stay at home, hang out with my boyfriend, and watch a movie or something. I told my boyfriend that if he goes out I'm perfectly content just hanging out at home. He says this isn't normal. I don't drink and going to bars/clubs is pretty much the thing to do here on a Friday or Saturday night. Is this is symptom of SA or is it okay that I just like to be at home on a weekend night?


----------



## SolInvictus (Sep 11, 2008)

Every second of free time you have must be spent partying, *NO *exceptions. Any deviation is a reprehensible, abnormal, psychopathic transgression against firmly established social mores.

Every weekend, same bar, same people, same conversation, same fetid overpriced beer. Get with it.


----------



## Zappa (Apr 15, 2010)

Yeah, do you actually fear going out? or just dislike pubs and clubs etc?


----------



## Atomicsteph (Apr 13, 2011)

SolInvictus said:


> Every second of free time you have must be spent partying, *NO *exceptions. Any deviation is a reprehensible, abnormal, psychopathic transgression against firmly established social mores.


Obviously I didn't mean all my free time.

I guess I just don't like it. I never really thought about if I feared it. I've been in the situation a few time where people are all drinking and everything but I wasn't and I felt awkward not doing anything and of course I hate feeling awkward. I would rather not be put in that position.


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm kind of the same as you, I can be perfectly happy at home just kicking back and chilling. I don't drink very often either and going to bars/clubs stone cold sober is plain dumb if you ask me, so it wouldn't exactly be that fun for you even if you did go. These places can get very repetitive if you go too often too, seeing the same faces, the same music etc. When I last went out we had to drive 30 miles out of town just to experience something new as there are only so many places to go. Staying in is the new going out I heard, it's a recession and everyone's broke lol.


----------



## youscaremetoo (Apr 16, 2011)

It's Friday night so I guess I'm in the same boat as you. I'm sure its SA related but why should an introverted person want to go to bars anyway? Even though it's not the norm where I am, I see nothing wrong with it. I have more fun doing day time kind of stuff rather than hitting the bars and partying at night.


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

I can think of tons of things to do on a friday night besides going out. Although that list would greatly increase if friends were involved. :roll Oh the troubles I would get into. I'll just keep dreaming for now... muahahahahahah


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Naw, i think that's just a preferance (unless u really want to go out but can't because of anxiety). There are other ways to be social besides going out and partying.


----------



## SeekingHappiness (Dec 14, 2009)

im the same way, my friends at university always invite me to go drinking at a bar or out to a club I have went a few times but never enjoyed it at all. Everytime i come home i just feel complete exhausted from forced socializing...


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

He's wrong of course. Most people I know who don't have anxiety still don't like bars or clubbing or going out constantly. Of course if his main way of getting to know people is through bars/clubs/parties then everyone he knows will like them, twisting his perspective.


----------



## IcemanKilmer (Feb 20, 2011)

Bars and clubs are overrated. They are overcrowded, the music is extremely loud, alcohol is way overpriced, and it's a bunch of drunk people that you don't know. If you are trying to get laid, bars/clubs are the place to be, though.


----------



## Whatevs (Jan 30, 2011)

Wow.

Sounds like something serious you should get clinical help/pills for.

Not normal at all.


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

I am a straight edge and homebody, however i love going out to eat or beach or park, just enjoying outdoors! I only despise forced Boring socializing.


----------



## Iamjohn (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm just like you. Much prefer to be home. You can lay back in comfy clothes, take it easy and watch a movie without a care in the world. When you go out, you've to participate, laugh, smile chat, drink and generally appear like this is the greatest fun in the world. While really it's quite a bore dealing with loud crowded environments where it's quite hard to even have a conversation and you have to deal with people intruding wanting to chat. 

I don't begrude others wanting to do this. If I had a girlfriend I'd be happy for her to go out with her friends at the weekend so long as she was content for me to remain put. I just wouldn't understand why a night in a bar would be preferable. 

But there are things I'd be happy to do away from the house. Go out for dinner, the cinema, the theatre, a weekend away to a different city or even camping out under the stars. But yeah, choice between bars/clubs and home. I'll take home.


----------



## GreenMeadow (Nov 19, 2010)

I don't think there's anything wrong with wanting to stay home on a Friday night. If you don't like the club/bar scene, maybe you could go out somewhere where you'd feel more comfortable, if there are places like that where you live. 

I too have never gone clubbing. I don't mind drinking, but I'm not too keen on socializing with people there.


----------



## JayC123 (Nov 3, 2010)

Not everyone does darling, not everyone does...


Is it wrong? Of course not.


----------



## Moony (Apr 17, 2011)

I don't like going out, at all. Weither it be sports,clubs,bars,arcade,store.

I can't stand it.


----------



## LoneWolf24 (Sep 6, 2010)

You don't have to "party" at the bar/clubs. You can still have a good time with your boyfriend doing other things like going for a walk at a park, or going for dinner somewhere nice etc Life is what you make it!


----------



## Lhasa (May 1, 2012)

Hi everyone,
I have social anxiety yet my boyfriend is a social butterfly with lots of friends. I have no friends of my own and I like all of his but there has always been an invisible boundary between me and them.
I am painfully shy and self critical and am usually to be found in a small corner of a house party playing with my phone in full paranoia mode.
I hate going out to clubs and bars which, unfortunately there are a lot of in the small town I currently live in. 
Our relationship is suffering because of it and my boyfriend feels like he has to constantly answer questions from his friends on my behalf. I hate that he feels so awkward but I don't know what to do about it.
For example it is new years eve and he is out celebrating with friends while I am here. I was going to go join him, I actually got all dressed up and ready to leave but then I started to freak out so here I am instead. 
I have no problem with him being out with his friends, but that that he tries to drag me along to places I hate.


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

i went to a club for the 1st time ever in my life with my brother,his girfriend,his friends,my mother and her friend. I only went because brother was performing and i wanted to see him live. It was ok, but not something i would ever want to do again. I wasnt really anxiety ..it was just boring and not really my thing...plus the music was way too loud. It was fun watching all the people on the dance floor drunk,dancing and enjoying themselves..and watching my brother perform,and dance with his lady...but i was ready to go after about 30 mins. I took 3mg of klonopin and drank 2 strawberry margarita bud lights beforehand. Didn't help much..but..hey i'm glad i got a chance to experience it and now i really know i don't like that type of thing or place. It was just good test for my SA


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Why does going out have to be a bar or club? You cant even take a walk at the park or by the river?


----------



## NumeroUno (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm exactly the same - I do have a long term gf so the desire to need to meet women at bars is non existent. I despise drinking culture and the social pressures behind HAVING to go out. It bothers me every weekend when every FB status is about drinking, then Sunday is ''never again LOLOLOL'' with 150 duck face pictures then mid week ''ROLL ON THE WEEKEND. PARTY. YOLO''. I actually get angry inside. 

I'm 24 and can count on 2 hands the amount of time i've been to a bar on a weekend. Going out to eat + watch a movie is fine, I enjoy that. Can't stand bars/clubs - I find being i.d'd constantly as I legitimately look about 16-18 cripples me. I feel like everyone watches me like ''how did YOU get in''. Not comfortable at all. 

I'm truly happier to have a smoke or couple beers, play some video games, make some music or watch movies with the gf and chill on weekend. Which is 100% my choice too!


----------

